# Gwyneth Paltrow had a baby boy.



## LadyMarmalade (May 22, 2005)

I just saw a news thing on entertainment tonight. It doesn't mention where he was born - but if he was born in London like his big sister, it means he's probably intact. Britain's circ rate is less than 0.1%.

http://et.tv.yahoo.com/newslink/14408/

Congratulations to their family!


----------



## LadyMarmalade (May 22, 2005)

This article says/speculates he was born in New York:

http://www.entertainmentwise.com/news?id=15717


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

Well, her dh is British, so I would hope he and the baby are intact!


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

I heard she had a planned c section for no reason.


----------



## loving-my-babies (Apr 2, 2004)

It's funny, I was going to post about this now- she seems to be a researcher, I have heard (she has said on Oprah) that she's a breastfeeding freak (or something like that, trying to say that she's into it very much) and the way she lives her life leads me to believe she would research circumcision before making the decision. Hopefully the fact that her hubby is intact helps


----------



## Kathryn (Oct 19, 2004)

: How do we know her hubby is intact?


----------



## mama_at_home (Apr 27, 2004)

I read she was planning a home waterbirth. She attempted a homebirth with her first but ended up in the hospital. I wonder why she had a c-section? The fact that her dh is British makes me think the baby will be left intact. She does seem like a good mom that researches things, so I bet she will leave her boy intact. That is my hope!


----------



## phatchristy (Jul 6, 2005)

I have seen pictures of her with her first in a maya wrap...so I am thinking she does have a rather naturally oriented parenting style. It's something like only 0.1% circ'd in London...so I would think he would stay intact...his father would likely be intact as well.


----------



## Velvet005 (Aug 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kathryn*







: How do we know her hubby is intact?

Yeah I was wondering this too.

So, I just heard the news a minute ago.
So, what do you all think - did they leave him whole? My guess is yes.

Although just being a natural oriented parent and BF and babywearing doesn't neccessarily mean they left little Moses whole. My friend practices AP and had her baby circ'd.


----------



## Velvet005 (Aug 9, 2004)

I didn't see any info on whether or not she had a c- section. Does anyone have a link for that?


----------



## redwolf2 (Jan 3, 2006)

I just read she had the baby in NY. I'm sure she was asked.









Maybe daddy will want his son to look like him.


----------



## loving-my-babies (Apr 2, 2004)

well, I'm assuming he's intact. Really, I think he is. I know a lot of people from england and most of them, like me, didn't know what circumcision was. I'm from Chile and before moving here, if you would have said the word "circumcision" I would have associated it with the jewish religion and nothing else. I even had my first baby in chile (now she's about to turn 5, she's a girl but if she would have been a boy, she's be intact ofcourse, it's just not something that is done at all there)


----------



## Velvet005 (Aug 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Velvet005*
I didn't see any info on whether or not she had a c- section. Does anyone have a link for that?

Oops







I didn't read the second link. Maybe she had a C-section because she had no other options. I can't imagine why she would chose and elective c/s after having a vaginal delivery with Apple. Oh well.......


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

being chummy-chummy with madonna, do you her natural parenting style would have more influence on madge or vice versa (bets on rocco?)? i'll certainly hope it isn't american baggage she brought over the pond, but i have doubts...


----------



## LadyMarmalade (May 22, 2005)

I'm only assuming Chris is intact because he's under 30 and is British. The circ rate has been below 1% in the UK for nearly 50 years. I really hope this has an impact on their decision. Even if Chris is one of the extremely rare cut ones, it would still be an issue they're aware of. But being vegan (and Chris is a very outspoken activist) and seeming to have made 'aware' parenting choices previously I'm leaning towards them making the right decision in this case. I hope.


----------



## JBaxter (May 1, 2005)

I didnt see a weight anywhere but wasnt her first baby ( baby Apple) like 9lb15 oz? Wonder if that contributed to the c section


----------



## LadyMarmalade (May 22, 2005)

I was thinking the same thing, Jeana. I remember she laboured for 3 days with Apple, and although I think it's best to deliver a baby vaginally I don't really judge a mother who is frightened of having another marathon horror labour. If the docs estimated Moses to be bigger than his sister I can understand (although not agree with) why they chose a planned c-section.

Bub was born in Mt Sinai hospital in NYC. A different news article mentioned that Gwyneth is half Jewish, so I guess we can hope she's educated and makes the same choice as the majority of Jewish mums in her hubby's home country. Since Apple was born in London surely they would have considered the issue in case she'd been a boy.


----------



## Frankly Speaking (May 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *caloli*
A different news article mentioned that Gwyneth is half Jewish, so I guess we can hope she's educated and makes the same choice as the majority of Jewish mums in her hubby's home country. Since Apple was born in London surely they would have considered the issue in case she'd been a boy.


I was thinking the same thing! I believe it's her father thats Jewish. That throws a monkey wrench in the works and as far as I'm concerned, all bets are off!

Frank


----------



## LadyMarmalade (May 22, 2005)

I had something forwarded to me - it's a link to a Google discussion group, so I can't post it here, and it had some religious comments which I thought were a bit iffy. But it said something along the lines of 'Gwyneth Paltrow announces new baby boy will remain intact'. If you google that title you'll probably find the site. I couldn't find any confirmation of it, though, so I'm not sure if it's true or not.


----------



## Gatsby (Dec 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *caloli*
I had something forwarded to me - it's a link to a Google discussion group, so I can't post it here, and it had some religious comments which I thought were a bit iffy. But it said something along the lines of 'Gwyneth Paltrow announces new baby boy will remain intact'. If you google that title you'll probably find the site. I couldn't find any confirmation of it, though, so I'm not sure if it's true or not.

The only mention I can find of this is some random USENET post on alt.circumcision that does not even provide a source (although no one objects to the lack of source in any reply, which seems odd). USENET is more or less the Internet's equivilent of the guy who stands on the corner screaming about the end of the world. I wouldn't trust it...


----------



## corysmilk (Jan 2, 2004)

didn't she have a cestion with apple? and then they just planned another? thats what i read


----------



## Girl Named Sandoz (Jul 16, 2002)

Gwyneth planned a home birth with Apple but had a c-section after 30 hours of labour.

She had a c-section with Moses because she was worried of going through the same traumatic experience as with Apple only for it to end in a c-section again.

I hope she left her son intact. I'm German (RIC is unheard of in Germany, no doctor will perform a circ without a medical indication), and my husband is British (31 years old) and intact, of course.







Here is our discussion on circumcision when I was pregnant with my son.

Me: Did you know that in the US many people circumcize their baby boys?
DH: What!? What do you mean, circumsize?
Me: They operate on the penis and cut off the foreskin.
DH:




































Pause while DH has a pained expression on his face and is visibly thinking.
DH: WHY would they do that?!?
Me: They think it is cleaner/ looks better.
DH: (rolling eyes) [with emphasis] There is no way on earth I would let anyone do THAT to my son!
Pause.
DH: Besides, that's the best part [of the penis].
DH visibly flinches at the thought of anyone cutting off "the best part".

So... I can't imagine that Chris would agree to a circumcision. Mostly likely, he's intact, grew up unfamiliar with the concept of RIC and thinks it's sad/ ridiculous/ unnecessary.


----------



## Ilaria (Jan 14, 2002)

I bet he's intact.









But not Rocco...you know, the Kabbalah thing...


----------



## loving-my-babies (Apr 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Girl Named Sandoz*
Gwyneth planned a home birth with Apple but had a c-section after 30 hours of labour.

She had a c-section with Moses because she was worried of going through the same traumatic experience as with Apple only for it to end in a c-section again.

I hope she left her son intact. I'm German (RIC is unheard of in Germany, no doctor will perform a circ without a medical indication), and my husband is British (31 years old) and intact, of course.







Here is our discussion on circumcision when I was pregnant with my son.

Me: Did you know that in the US many people circumcize their baby boys?
DH: What!? What do you mean, circumsize?
Me: They operate on the penis and cut off the foreskin.
DH:




































Pause while DH has a pained expression on his face and is visibly thinking.
DH: WHY would they do that?!?
Me: They think it is cleaner/ looks better.
DH: (rolling eyes) [with emphasis] There is no way on earth I would let anyone do THAT to my son!
Pause.
DH: Besides, that's the best part [of the penis].
DH visibly flinches at the thought of anyone cutting off "the best part".

So... I can't imagine that Chris would agree to a circumcision. Mostly likely, he's intact, grew up unfamiliar with the concept of RIC and thinks it's sad/ ridiculous/ unnecessary.

this is so funny. I am from Chile, my dh is too (ofcourse, intact) and he was like





















: when I told him what circumcision was. He said "um, I think we'll leave his penis where it is"


----------



## coloradoalice (Oct 12, 2005)

Soooooooooooooooooooo, did they circ him? Anyone know for sure?


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Girl Named Sandoz*
Gwyneth planned a home birth with Apple but had a c-section after 30 hours of labour.

She had a c-section with Moses because she was worried of going through the same traumatic experience as with Apple only for it to end in a c-section again.


Hmm, where did you read that.. I'm curious. From the things that I heard (can't always believe what we hear, especially abotu celebs but..) I have been under the impression that Apple was a long, long birth but came vaginally and that she opted for a c/s with Moses because Apple's birth was so hard. Which makes me kinda wonder cuz I thought she was more of an AP type mama.







Who knows. I hope baby Moses is intact! You would think he would be since his daddy is brit, ya know?


----------

